# BENJAMIN 397 Classic



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

i just bought a BENJAMIN 397 Combo Classic .177 pump and from reading about it, i heard "for desired velocity" pump 5-8, and i also heard pump 5-10 times, so which one will give me the 800ft/s

if you have this gun,please let me know cuz i bought it used and i got some questions about it


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

use 8 pumps to use it and not break it...anymore and ur pushin it, it will work but will wear it down so less power over time, n 8 pumps is about 800 they get the 800 fps as advertiesed with light pellets that no one uses


----------

